# misty,rough collie



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

this is misty my rough collie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

stunning, shes a real beauty,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you very much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> thank you very much,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


no probem,, i love her floppy ear,,;D)


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhhhh she fab ....love the little face


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I always wanted to breed a blue merle sheltie but never achieved it


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

tashi said:


> I always wanted to breed a blue merle sheltie but never achieved it


aww how come???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> I always wanted to breed a blue merle sheltie but never achieved it


i allways wanted another blue merle sheltie,,,,,,,,,,,,had one years ago called merlin,,,,,,allways wanted another a little girl this time,,,but never got one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

awww shes sweet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

yuki_lover said:


> aww how come???


not an easy colour to reproduce if you havent got the right mix


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

lovely pics... what a great looking dog - gorgeous - is it the same dog thats got a pic in your signature???? if so whats the age difference???

susie and the gang


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

drawn-to-animals said:


> hi
> 
> lovely pics... what a great looking dog - gorgeous - is it the same dog thats got a pic in your signature???? if so whats the age difference???
> 
> susie and the gang


yes its the same dog,,,shes only afew months in my signature ,and in the pictures taken yesterday she is nearly 11 months,


----------



## Tandyscockapoo (Apr 24, 2008)

She is lovely hun great pics!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics collie shes gorgeous


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thank you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

shes really pretty  color of her is gorgeous.


----------

